# Liquidation



## Buan Stanley (7/8/15)

The Cape Town members where is the best place to buy liquids in terms of price and quality


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (7/8/15)

There are two vapemob stores, juicy jobs Vapour Mountain and a few other places with quality juice. 
If you are looking for something specific post in the classifieds wanted thread and vendors will respond to you directly.


----------



## Michaelsa (7/8/15)

Marzuq said:


> There are two vapemob stores, juicy jobs Vapour Mountain and a few other places with quality juice.
> If you are looking for something specific post in the classifieds wanted thread and vendors will respond to you directly.


4 VM Stores of tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/8/15)

Just use the "who has stock" forum if you want vendors to respond directly.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (7/8/15)

Michaelsa said:


> 4 VM Stores of tomorrow



3 stores and a vape lounge.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (7/8/15)

Silver said:


> Just use the "who has stock" forum if you want vendors to respond directly.



Thanks that is what I meant. Late. Night brain in slow MO already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (8/8/15)

And I be like, o sh!t yet another person hit by the economical crisis


----------



## whatalotigot (8/8/15)

Claremont (lounge) , Kenilworth, Durbanville and as of today LONG STREET. who will be attending the opening. ??

You can order juice in from 
www.sirvape.co.za aswell, massive selection of great juices.


----------



## ET (8/8/15)

Locally in the cape it's juicy joes and vapour mountain that do the really good juice


----------



## Buan Stanley (8/8/15)

I'll probably be at the opening is there anything special happening at the opening of the new shop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (8/8/15)

whatalotigot said:


> Claremont (lounge) , Kenilworth, Durbanville and as of today LONG STREET. who will be attending the opening. ??
> 
> You can order juice in from
> www.sirvape.co.za aswell, massive selection of great juices.



Dude u disagree with my post and then listed exactly what I said? I'm confused

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## whatalotigot (11/8/15)

LOL I just saw 3 stores, I have adhd

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

